
Jeff Bezos unveils his sweeping vision for humanity’s future in space - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/jeff-bezos-unveils-his-sweeping-vision-for-humanitys-future-in-space/
======
Gys
The title makes it sound as if he has given up on humanity's future on Earth

------
FranzFerdiNaN
Maybe he should unveil his vision on how to pay all of his employees enough so
they don’t need food stamps anymore before talking nonsense about space.

